# Spamming of TUG Marketplace



## TUGBrian (Aug 22, 2011)

We have recieved reports of some mass spamming going on this afternoon/evening of the marketplace.

we are currently blocking the emails being used, and deleting the spam messages from your member only displays.

We are also working on implementing a solution to limit the number of messages someone can send via the contact member form in a certain time frame to eliminate this in the future.

unfortunately they keep creating bogus hotmail/etc email accounts as fast as we can block them.

Please bear with us, and simply ignore or delete any emails you get that are obvious spam/scams via the marketplace.


----------

